# Solar Powered EV



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Meeting design rules will be a hurdle but Big Oil must be nervous.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Not sure I believe even half the claims made in that video. There just isn't enough panel area and despite keeping it low to the ground, the thing is really wide- frontal area is still very high. Cool attempt, but the idea is still dead in the water on the basis of a simple energy balance.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

My 300w LG panels are about 65 x 40 inches... and it looks like you can probably fit at least three on the roof. 

1 kw is around 1.5hp, so it should at least keep it rolling. Clearly not enough power to move a regular car, but due to the size and weight of it, I think 20 to 30 mph is definitely doable at that power level. 

Unless the sun goes away


----------

